# St james church of the fomer village of bawsey june 2011



## alex76 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well another site myself and Kathyms visited this weekend was the ruin of ST James church of the former village of bawsey.
Well The late Saxon church Situated in open undulating farmland just east of Kings Lynn, is the only remains left of the old village of bawsey which was demolished around the 16th century where the owners of the time decided to destroy the village and use the land for farming 
So on with my shots and hope you enjoy































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful old ruin. Thanks for showing.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the report. An interesting ruin with its original Norman tower arch still in place.


----------



## kathyms (Jun 5, 2011)

*bawsey*

this is one of those places ive seen as i drive along the road and have allways wonted to visit it but never had the time. even when we lived just down the road. i couldnt believe that what are now fields were once a thriving village. fantastic day. why i see the old ruin under the arches glad you didnt take the one with the old ruin in reverse lol.


----------



## alex76 (Jun 5, 2011)

kathyms said:


> this is one of those places ive seen as i drive along the road and have allways wonted to visit it but never had the time. even when we lived just down the road. i couldnt believe that what are now fields were once a thriving village. fantastic day. why i see the old ruin under the arches glad you didnt take the one with the old ruin in reverse lol.



Should of taken a shot.. would of been funny but a picture of me mums arse:shocked: crawling down a mud mound is not really for an open forum hahaha...:laugh:


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 12, 2011)

That's gorgeous. Love the Norman arch. Cheers.


----------



## biggerdigger (Jun 16, 2011)

I think this was dug on an episode of Time Team a few years ago. I drive past it every week.


----------



## alex76 (Jun 20, 2011)

biggerdigger said:


> I think this was dug on an episode of Time Team a few years ago. I drive past it every week.



Yeah your right mate the time team did visit this one they found some nice finds too for what i can remember


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pics Alex, love that last one especially...


----------



## night crawler (Jun 20, 2011)

alex76 said:


> Should of taken a shot.. would of been funny but a picture of me mums arse:shocked: crawling down a mud mound is not really for an open forum hahaha...:laugh:


Depends how old your mum is

Makes you glad thay can't go round throwing you out like that now, there would be an outcry.


----------



## alex76 (Jun 25, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice pics Alex, love that last one especially...



cheers p7 i was chuffed with the shots of that weekend 


and Night crawler that is so wrong :laugh: well im in my mid 30's so she is pushing the birthday candels a wee bit hahaha


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> That's gorgeous. Love the Norman arch. Cheers.




Yeah, I liked the arch as well, what’s it carved out of? Good report and lovely pics, Thanks


----------

